# Fred Bear



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

There was a man named Fred.

He saw a bear in the woods.

This casued him to climb a tree.

While in the tree he cut a branch with his pocket knife and made a bow using a yo yo string.

With his knife he cut another branch and made an arrow.

He shot the bear.

It died.

They now call him Fred Bear.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fred_Bear


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aopqfl1srpk


----------

